# US warns of al-Qaeda cyber threat



## Polar Bear (Dec 1, 2006)

*I wonder if they could make my debt disapper. *


*http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/6197446.stm*
*US warns of al-Qaeda cyber threat* 

*The US government has warned of an al-Qaeda call to attack US online stock market and banking services. *

The threat, seen on an al-Qaeda website, applied to the whole of December. 
It was said to be in revenge for the continued detention of suspects at the US prison camp in Guantanamo Bay. 
A spokesman for the Department of Homeland Security, Russ Knocke, said there was no evidence to corroborate the threat. 
He said the US Computer Emergency Readiness team had issued a "situational awareness report to industry stakeholders". 
However, he said it had been issued out of what he called "an abundance of caution". 
The warning said the threat called for attacks to begin Friday and run through the month of December. It is described as an "aspirational threat" and the nature of the warning is particularly vague, the BBC's Guto Harri in New York says.


----------



## AWP (Dec 1, 2006)

You could MAYBE hack one of those industries.....but it wouldn't last long and you would get caught. There are too many safeguards built into place ironically due to the number of worms and virii over the last few years.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 1, 2006)

True, but the net is still very vulnerable


----------



## AWP (Dec 1, 2006)

No doubt, Charlie, not at all. I'm an Admin for a large financial company and that particular industry is more restricted than others. Not all though...ma and pa banks/ credit unions will be a problem for us for one.

I think we are overdue for a large scale attack on the Net.


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 1, 2006)

Freefalling said:


> I think we are overdue for a large scale attack on the Net.


 
I am really surprised it has not happened yet


----------

